# Saint George dog club?



## MrBull (Jan 28, 2014)

Any dog clubs around St.George, on either side of the river, taking members this year?


----------



## MrBull (Feb 5, 2014)

Btt


----------



## Bearhunter06 (Feb 5, 2014)

Not in stgeorge but clinch county on spooner rd $1000  for dog hunting 6300 acres call 229-349-1991 if interested


----------



## MrBull (Mar 2, 2014)

What all does the $1000 cover?
Im interested in deer, turkeys, and occasionally shooting a hog. One big thing that Im looking for is being able to run my coon dogs year round.


----------



## AMBWANA (Mar 3, 2014)

*hunt lease*

we are in echols co 10500 acres would love to get a couple of members to hunt coons. i'll show you cam shots with loads of them eating corn. dan 7708156694


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Mar 3, 2014)

what happen to the bay hunting club in hilliard ? you could check on riverbend in st ga.


----------



## MrBull (Mar 3, 2014)

I think Bay H.C. shut down. Riverbend is a nice club but out of my price range.


----------



## MrBull (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about West Fiftone H.C. in between Baldwin and Maxville? What about contact info for them or Crawford?


----------



## MrBull (Mar 6, 2014)

Btt


----------

